# legal in any way to carry handgun while bowhunting



## stick hunter (Jan 13, 2005)

I was wondering if there is any legal way to carry a side arm while bowhunting for deer. I bowhunt in the UP and have had a couple close calls with wolves, and now the couger? A pistol makes me a whole lot more comfortable.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, you can but only if have a CPL (CCW).......Do a search and it has been answered a number of times.....


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

malainse said:


> Yes, you can but only if have a CPL (CCW).......Do a search and it has been answered a number of times.....


Yep, ya gotta have a CCW to carry a pistol while bow hunting. Open carry, without a CCW, is illegal.


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yes, but you must have a CPL/CCW and carry according to the rules (concealed).

This took awhile and the legislature to get clarified. Also, do not
dispatch a wounded deer with your pistol. You could be accused of using
the pistol to shoot the deer first.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I know if you bowhunt from a treestand, you can't take small game and such with a handgun. It may be different if it a concealed carry weapon. looks like it may be a good question for a C.O. or even a CCW instructor.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Must have a CCW. Pistol must be concealed. IF you are bowhunting for DEER (during bow season only) you can not use pistol for ANY HUNTING while engaging in WT Bow hunting (you may use it if you are hunting with a bow during the firearms season). First or finish shot on a bow hit deer is not legal during bow season.

I believe if you are small game hunting with a bow, you may use a concealed or open handgun (hunter orange) for the small game as well.

Steve


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

I knew the CPL archery issue was under review but hadn't heard the above.

Anyone have any press release or updated statute?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

The Michigan attorney general made a ruling September 29 or 30th last year (a day or 2 before bow season opened). It was posted in the forums here somewhere!

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

KS up north said:


> I know if you bowhunt from a treestand, you can't take small game and such with a handgun. It may be different if it a concealed carry weapon. looks like it may be a good question for a C.O. or even a CCW instructor.


You can carry a pistol while bow hunting if you have a concealed weapons permit however, once you use that pistol for recreational purposes, hunting, when you are not suppose to possess a firearm while bow hunting then you will be in violation, CCW or no CCW. Remember to CCW provides you with a permit to carry the pistol, not necessarily to use the pistol.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

OK..I am bow hunting and hit a deer (no firearms on my person). I leave the woods to come back in an hour and track that deer. I put on my orange hat and figure I might as well small game hunt (no intention of shooting another deer if the opportunity arrises) while I am tracking that deer. I carry my bow (legal for small game hunting) and my concealed pistol (legal for small game hunting) with my hunter orange vest on. I see a squirrel in a tree while I am dragging my deer out. I decide to shoot it with my bow--legal. But what if I shoot it with my concealed .22 pistol? Can I be in posession of a legally hunted and bow/arrow killed deer and a legally hunted (remember both were at different times after leaving the woods and returning) squirrel at the same time (and in the woods--what about in my vehicle) or is the fact that I am dragging a bow hunted deer out of the woods still considered to be bow hunting for deer (the hunt is actually over)?

I have never done this (and never would), but I have returned to the woods with my unarmed buddy to retrieve a bow shot deer, and I have carried a shotgun to small game hunt at the same time we were looking for the deer, and I actually shot a grouse. I was dragging his tagged deer when the CO approached. He seemed a little suspicious (I guess I would also!!), but upon inspection of the deer (from head to toe) and a few questions (and our answers explaining the situation), there was no problem because it had my friends tag on it.

One more....If I am bow hunting with a hunter orange cap on can I legally shoot a deer and small game? Illegal from a tree stand, but what about a ground blind?

:tdo12: EXTREMELY SLOW DAY AT WORK TODAY! :help: 

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

hitechman said:


> But what if I shoot it with my concealed .22 pistol?


As far as I'm concerned, you are still participating in your bow hunt and you may or may not get a ticket. It would depend how convincing you were when checked but technically my opinion is you would be in violation of the law. In you example of what did happen the main difference is, you were not the one bow hunting. 



hitechman said:


> One more....If I am bow hunting with a hunter orange cap on can I legally shoot a deer and small game? Illegal from a tree stand, but what about a ground blind?


I assume you are talking about shooting with your bow. The answer for using a bow from a tree stand or ground is yes.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

That you could bow hunt from a tree stand for small game!! But you would still need hunter orange if small game hunting with a bow, correct?

Yes, the CO thought he had me dead to rights for a violation, and I (the guy with the gun, the grouse and the deer) was pretty scared. All said and done, we all got a pretty good laugh from that incident.

Thanks Boehr. I want you to know I would never put myself in that hypothetical situation for just the reasons you stated. A little common sense should always prevail.

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

hitechman said:


> That you could bow hunt from a tree stand for small game!! But you would still need hunter orange if small game hunting with a bow, correct?


Yes on the orange. The only law preventing taking small game from a raised platform is with a firearm which the law states deer and bear are the only animals allowed to be taken with a firearm from a raised platform.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Rule changes involving possession of handguns 

Steve


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't see anything different there than what I stated here with the exception of the squirrel part which could cause some confusion. Let me ask you, how many bow deer hunters wear orange? Laws are confusing sometimes because some want to try to get away with things and laws get change to address issues. In the end, I'll stick to what I have said because I have no idea who wrote (not talking about the poster) or where that information came from, if it was mis-quoted, additional information left out or what. Take it as you will as I'm not here to argue just to provide information based on 25 years enforcing hunting & fishing laws.


----------



## Blueracer (Jan 14, 2005)

Boehr it would be illegal after shooting a deer with bow during bow season (from ground or stand) to shoot a coyote or fox with my concealed pistol correct? (and the same answer goes for not having shot a deer correct?)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Correct, illegal.


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

It sure seems like we are trying to find loopholes to use our CCW license as a license to violate the laws as they were intended. The CCW was, and never will be intended to enable us as sportsman to carry a concealed weapon to harvest game.

If that is your intent for having a CCW do yourself, and those who got it for the right reason, and DO NOT get one. A select few will ruin it for the rest. CCW is a law to enable us all to protect ourselves if the need should ever arrise.

It was not passed so a bow hunter can shoot a squirrel from a tree. Like in other threads Boer has given good advice, it's best to not try and find loopholes in the laws


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

with you BFA. I a handgun extensively to hunt deer (without a rifle or bow) and I carry it concealed (while on foot) to protect it from the elements. A CCW is required to do that. 99% of my carry time is while hunting the other 1% is transport in my vehicle.

Steve


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

A CCW for me is to make transporting my pistol easier. And so I can cover it in bad weather while hunting. I have NEVER needed to use one for self defense yet & don't think that I ever will. Sadly I'm not even sure I could shoot another person if I had to.


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

Hitechman, I was not saying you were attempting to do anything illegal at all. I know it is totally legal to carry during deer season. I too carry a pistol with me during the rifle season. 

I have not, nor would I carry one during bow season just don't need the hastle. Nor the temptations  

It just seems like subjects keep coming up about laws and ways around them, or an interpretation of what they were really meant for. I do not believe the law was meant to carry during deer season to kill squirells.

Heck if you can shoot squirells with a handgun, your a better shot than me anyways. I say have fun at it, just not while you are hunting deer with a bow. But to each there own I guess.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I do not carry when I am bow hunting--never have and probably never will. I am not looking for loophole, just looking for EXACTLY what the law says. CCW says one thing and DNR another--geeze the state police gave me a third version this afternoon (I have a SP friend). 

Not only are the CCW holders confused, but the governmental entities that make these rules seem to conflict as to what is or is not legal. If it is legal then it is not a loophole.

I am sure there is someone out there with a reversible hat, not seeing anything bowhunting, who can flip his hat and do some squirrel hunting (when I hunted them I used a Ruger Mark II .22 pistol and did quite well) with his pistol. I don't think he is looking for a loophole, he is doing what the law allows. This has nothing to do with what anyone believes or thinks what a law was supposed to mean as opposed to what it says, but what a person chooses to do within the law.

Nothing personal to any of you. I ask these questions to satisy my OWN curiosity and understand the law--nothing more, nothing less. Not looking for anything beyond what the law says is legal--as you siad, "to each their own".

Anyhow guys, I have a good handle now on what is legal. I will probably choose not to take advantage of these options, but it is nice to know that I can, if I so choose. I PROMISE that I am done posting with this thread (by my choice--no ill feeling towards anyone), but will continue to read what others have to say.

Steve


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

i thougt the purpose of government was to pass/enforce laws that were understandable by the general populus?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think this has ran it course now. Sound Off provides an area for debates.


----------

